# GPS dependant driver hits Metro-North train



## jamesontheroad (Jan 4, 2008)

Source: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/22493399/

*Man using GPS drives into path of train*

Computer consultant escapes rental car before fiery crash

updated 6:21 p.m. ET Jan. 3, 2008

BEDFORD HILLS, N.Y. - A Global Positioning System can tell a driver a lot of things — but apparently not when a train is coming.

A computer consultant driving a rental car drove onto train tracks Wednesday using the instructions his GPS unit gave him. A train was barreling toward him, but he escaped in time and no one was injured.

The driver had turned right, as the system advised, and the car somehow got stuck on the tracks at the crossing. He jumped out and tried to warn the engineer by waving. He got out of the way just before the train slammed into the car at 60 mph, Metro-North railroad spokesman Dan Brucker said Thursday.

_continues_


----------



## AlanB (Jan 4, 2008)

I've driven over the crossing in question a few times. This guy was taking the GPS a bit too literally I would think. GPS devices typically tell you to turn right or left when you are within a few feet of the actual turn, rather than waiting until you are even with the turn and potentially going to fast to make the turn, or have to make a hard turn. The idea being to warn someone a few hundred feet away such that they slow down some, then warn them again just before the turn so that they are really ready to initiate the turn.

This guy turned right immediately when the GPS told him to turn right. If he had fully understood how GPS works, he would have realized that the turn was about 6 feet in front of where he actually turned. And then there is the idea of "why would anyone go around the clearly visible, although upright gate, and then immediately turn right thinking that the road he/she needed to turn on would be 6 inches behind the gate?"

Heck 6 feet beyond the crossing was a sign pointing to the highway he was supposed to be turning on to. So it should have been quite clear that he was turning in the wrong place. Either he wasn't looking out his window, panicked for some reason, or shouldn't have a drivers license.


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 4, 2008)

AlanB said:


> shouldn't have a drivers license.


Aloha

Tha the real answer!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 5, 2008)

No GPS involved, but I'm reminded of the recent incident in which the mom of an astronaut - whooz still in orbit aboard the international space station - was killed when she drove AROUND a stopped school bus, then AROUND a lowered crossing gate, then - go figure - got hit by a train. Let's hope the astronaut, on his return, doesn't decide to fly the shuttle AROUND the Earth, then AROUND Venus and Mercury, and get hit by - go figure - the Sun.


----------

